# Quick question!



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I think im on cd24 today of a 30 day cycle and ive been cramping for the last 3 days they are very much like af but a lot stronger and it has woke me in the night my bbs feel heavy and sore on and off and i keep getting heartburn and im getting a lot of fluttering in my tummy and stabbing pains, this is different from other months on clomid, does anyone know why im getting af symptoms so early?  

L.xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Could be implantation hun!!! and the heavy (.)(.) another good sign     

have a look on The Voting Room at my poll, some of the girls have had the fluttering etc and got a BFP xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I get all those symptoms from around ovulation onwards...aches/pains/twinges around ovaries, abdomen & pelvic area, heavy veiny sore boobs, frequent peeing, bloatedness, nausea, windiness  amongst other things...there's all kinds of things going on inside us & unfortunately there's just no way of knowing what's causing it...clomid side effects, af & pg symptoms are all pretty much the same...and when I have conceived there's been no way of knowing until positive hpt as same every month !!!

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you...but do try not to over analyse everything as it will drive you  ...its so frustrating I know !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot, thanx for replying i will check out the voting room  

Hi Natasha, I know all the symtoms can feel the same, its so confusing   ive never felt like this on clomid before and this is the 4th month on it ive been so tired too ive never been pg before so its hardly likely to be anything other than clomid side affects so not pinning my hopes on anything, i guess time will tell  

L.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

the side effects can vary month to month, person to person...but  it's more positive news for you


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Babycakes,

Been wondering how you are (remember you from endo boards) im on CD26 today and have had some AF type pains today, only mild. I would normally come on today, but told would be due AF CD28 this month cos of clomid ?!

I kept thinking its a bad sign, but may not be, yours could be implantation pains, think im beyond that    

Wishing you all the luck in the world this month. I'm on first month.  

TC. Jo xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Jo

I remember you too, i havent been on here a lot lately.

Who told you your cycle would be 28 days the doctor? mine told me the same although my cycles have got a little shorter i was 32-35 days, last few months have been 30 days since the clomid.

my left ovary really aches tonight and ive still got very low cramps that go right through to my back, oh the joys!  

Good luck to you on your first month of clomid, i hope af stays away! 

L.xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi babycakes, 

i've had many of the same symptoms, but there is no way of knowing whats happening in there as this is my first month on the   pills. I was only on day 24 yesterday (ovulated on day 19) and i am already having af pains. I have had more on the left but last couple of days it has been a generalised ache all over lower tummy and bachache too. i have never had these symtpoms before, and normally my (.)(.) hurt but they are not this month. This probably doesn't help in the slightest, i just wanted to give another view! x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi again,

Sadly, I came on yesterday cd27, so the sonographer got that slightly wrong    I usually have AF cd26/27 anyhow, so seems to have stayed the same - dont know if that is a good sign or not though really?!

So, pretty fed up  

Good luck to you.  xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Really sorry to hear you news   It doesnt seem that clomid is making much difference to my cycle either which makes me feel as though its not working. They said to expect af day 33 but normally 37, i don't think she would be kind enough to show at the right time, probably leave me wondering 'am I/aren't I' right up to when i would normally be due af. I guess it was only first month and we have a few more chances yet so try and stay   , although its easy to say and bloody hard hard to do. I broke down in tears last night, all we've done since i've been on lcomid is argue(not like us), i feel it has turned me into a snappy moody cow, and bf is stressed to as we have a new business to take care of. I truly hope that you getr your bfp soon, it would be lovely to see you posting with one! Well back on the ttc wagon for now, but i fear i may be your cycle buddy next month too, as i'm totally convinced the   pills have done absolutely nothing! Well i've had my blood test this morning that i arranged myself, apparently i should know by tuesday/wednesday(i was told ten days) so that is good as i will know before af is due to show whether i have ovulated or not. Good luck hun, chin up, would be a shame to let the evil witch defeat us now! xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Bubble,

I am gonna ask for a day 21 vt this month too - least you get an idea of what is going on. I'm gonna try and cut down my drinking too!

Good luck, and i hope you have a less argutative weekend with your man... try and chill out..

Jo xx


----------

